# Swedish: Tkr i årsredovisning



## Södertjej

Jag undrar vad Tkr står för i en tabell med siffror. Jag trodde att det kanske kunde vara tusental kronor men det kan väl inte stämma för det blir för små summor för ett företags årsredovisning. Några förslag? Tusen tack!


----------



## Obil Tu

Det ser ut som det kan bety _tera_: 1 000 000 000 000.
Men ikke alle virker enige! Se her: https://www.flashback.info/archive/index.php/t-543840.html


----------



## Södertjej

Tack, det passar ju bättre en tusen.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Obil Tu said:


> Det ser ut som det kan bety _tera_: 1 000 000 000 000.
> Men ikke alle virker enige! Se her: https://www.flashback.info/archive/index.php/t-543840.html


Hallå där! Räkna nollorna och tänk efter lite... Sveriges statsbudget räknas vanligtvis i miljarder kroner. En miljard = 1 000 000 000. Sveriges totala skatteintäkter 2007 (enl. Wikipedia): 726 miljarder kr = 726 000 000 000. Omvandla det till terakronor, så får vi 0,726 Tkr.

Jag kan tänka mig att USA:s eller EU:s totala statsbudgeter kan enklast räknas i terakronor, men definitivt inte årsredovisningar från svenska företag, inte ens IKEA eller Tetra Pak... 

Således är en Tkr = 1 000 kr. Om det står 11 339 i tabellen får du ju multiplicera med 1 000 och får 11,3 milj kr. Visserligen är svenska kronan en 'peseta' jämfört med £, $ el. €, men det finns gränser...

/Wilma


----------



## Södertjej

Ok nu blev jag förvirrad! 

Om 1000 kr= 1 Tr kan inte 726 *miljarder* kronor bli 0,726 Tkr. dvs en del av en Tkr (inte ens en _hel_ Tkr) kan inte bli miljarder kronor, det måste vara mindre än 1.000. Eller...

Fast på vissa delar av mitt sammanhang pasar Tkr=1.000 kr bättre.


----------



## hanne

Hvis T=tera er 1 Tkr. = 1 000 000 000 000 kr., og så er 726 mia. = 0,726 Tkr. Men så må det Microsofts eller Coca-Colas årsregnskab du sidder med.

Hvis T=tusind er 726 mia. = 726 000 000 Tkr.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Södertjej said:


> Ok nu blev jag förvirrad!
> 
> Om 1000 kr= 1 Tr kan inte 726 *miljarder* kronor bli 0,726 Tkr. dvs en del av en Tkr (inte ens en _hel_ Tkr) kan inte bli miljarder kronor, det måste vara mindre än 1.000. Eller...
> 
> Fast på vissa delar av mitt sammanhang passar Tkr=1.000 kr bättre.


Förlåt, jag skrev slarvigt. Jag menade naturligtvis att 726 miljarder = 0,726 terakronor, men mitt misstag visar ju också att Tkr omöjligt kan betyda terakronor i en normal svensk årsredovisning, utan Tkr är givetvis = 1 000 kronor!

/Wilma


----------



## hanne

tera, ikke terra!
Det er en SI-enhed (og kommer fra græsk), og har intet med jordkloden at gøre


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

hanne said:


> tera, ikke terra!
> Det er en SI-enhed (og kommer fra græsk), og har intet med jordkloden at gøre


Hehe, tack för tipset - det är rättat nu. Jag skrev ju rätt i min första post, fattar inte varför det blev fel sen... 

/Wilma


----------



## Södertjej

Tack alla för er hjälp med detta förvirrande ord.


----------



## Lugubert

Som synes borde det ha stått (och står normalt) tkr.

Jag är själv mycket förtjust i kkr och kSEK (särskilt om jag har dem själv). TNC skriver 





			
				TNC said:
			
		

> [kkr] kan man skriva i ekonomisk facktext. Men i normal sakprosa bör man hellre välja förkortningen "tkr".


 
Jämför citatet


			
				Wiki said:
			
		

> I daglighandelns prisangivelser förkortas valutan vanligen som ”kr”, men i formella och internationella sammanhang är "SEK" den etablerade förkortningen. Sporadiskt förekommer även "Skr". För ett helt antal kronor används ofta ”:-” eller ”,-”, där strecket står för noll öre. För hela tusentals respektive miljontal kronor är förkortningarna kSEK och MSEK (för kilo- respektive mega-) relativt vanligt förekommande i årsredovisningar och liknande dokument, medan GSEK (för giga-) är mycket ovanligt, framför allt på grund av att belopp på flera miljarder sällan förekommer i enstaka poster utan bara i större sammanställningar, då man kan leva med att notera ett belopp som "3 425 MSEK".
> Förkortningarna "tkr", "kkr", "Mkr", "mnkr" och "mdkr" dyker också upp, och står då för "tusen", "miljoner" respektive "miljarder kronor".


----------



## Södertjej

Tack igen. Jag undrar bara varför man ska använda "tera" när t kan ju stå för tusen iaf.


----------



## Lugubert

Skilj mellan T(era) och t(usen), och mellan M(ega) och m(illi)!


----------



## hanne

Er t(usen) overhovedet en officiel forkortelse? De tre andre er jo SI.
tkr. bruger vi i hvert fald ikke på dansk, kun kkr. - og sammensætningen kkr. er heller ikke helt officiel mig bekendt...


----------



## Lugubert

Om TNC accepterar förkortninge  tkr, får man nog anse att den är gansla officiell.


----------



## Södertjej

Lugubert said:


> Skilj mellan T(era) och t(usen), och mellan M(ega) och m(illi)!


 Touché. Tusen tack.


----------

